# Profibusgerätesterben



## alb (18 April 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Anlage, bei derern Inbetriebnahme, zwei verschiedene Profibusgeräte Kaputt gegangen sind. Profibusmasterklemme(el6731) und RFID-leser. Es fing mit sporadischen Störungen an, wurde immer schlimmer, bis zum Totalausfall nach zwei wochen.
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einem der mittleren Profibusstecker der Abschlusswiderstand eingeschaltet war (Ich wars nich ;-) Kann das die Ursache sein?
Hat jemand ne andere Idee?
Es hängen noch ein paar Servoverstärker von SEW am Profibus. Dass Buskabel ist in einem Bündel mit den Leistungskabeln der Servoverstärker verlegt. Laut Hanbuch sollte dass nicht so sein. KAnn das dann andere Teinehmer zerschiessen?
Gibt es noch andere Versteckte Tücken, die in nem Schaltschrank die zum Gerätesaterben führen können?

danke im Vorraus
lg Albert


----------



## Paule (18 April 2012)

alb schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einem der mittleren Profibusstecker der Abschlusswiderstand eingeschaltet war (Ich wars nich ;-) Kann das die Ursache sein?


Von mir an dieser Stelle ein ganz klares "Nein"


alb schrieb:


> Dass Buskabel ist in einem Bündel mit den Leistungskabeln der Servoverstärker verlegt. Laut Hanbuch sollte dass nicht so sein. KAnn das dann andere Teinehmer zerschiessen?


Hier schaut es schon anders aus.
Das hört sich gar nicht gut an.


----------



## bike (18 April 2012)

alb schrieb:


> Es hängen noch ein paar Servoverstärker von SEW am Profibus. Dass Buskabel ist in einem Bündel mit den Leistungskabeln der Servoverstärker verlegt. Laut Hanbuch sollte dass nicht so sein. KAnn das dann andere Teinehmer zerschiessen?



Kann es sein, dass es Potentialverschleppung gibt?
Ist jeder Teil der Maschine gut und ausreichend geerdet?
Wo und wie  ist der Schirm des Buskabels angeschlossen?


bike


----------



## DiX (18 April 2012)

Meiner Erfahrung nach hätten die Busteilnehmer hinter dem Widerstand von der Steuerung nicht mehr erkannt werden. Da kann ich Paule nur zustimmen das das nicht der Grund sein kann. Ist ein typischer Fehler der immer wieder vor kommt. 

Die Busleitungen sollten auf jeden Fall getrennt von den Leistungskabeln verlegt werden. Ich Kabelkanälen trennt man diese mit Trennstegen ab. In den Schaltschrank rein geht man über eine Schirmschiene. Dann sollte man eigentlich ziemlich Störungsfrei sein.


----------



## MW (18 April 2012)

wenn die Geräte erst nach einer weile kaputt gegangen sind, könnte es daran liegen das du einen zu hohen Strom auf dem Schirm des Buskabels hast. Der hohe Strom kann (abhängig vom Geräteaufbau) den Busteilnehmer auf Dauer zerstören. Wenn du eine Strommesszange hast mit der du auch hochfrequente Ströme messen kannst, solltest du mal bei deinen Teilnehmern messen. Alles über 10mA ist nicht zulässig (mit Auge zudrücken eventl etwas mehr  ). Als Notlösung kann man vor jedem Teilnehmer den Schirm großflächig erden. Du solltest aber wirklich dafür sorgen, dass das Kabel anders verlegt wird bzw. dir das gesamte Erdungskonzept der Anlage genau anschauen.

PS: Freundlichen Gruß an alle Schlosser, wenn beim Schweißen die Buskästen anfangen Rauchzeichen zugeben habt ihr die Masse falsch gesetzt. :evil:


----------



## DiGo1969 (19 April 2012)

Hallo,



alb schrieb:


> ich habe eine Anlage, bei derern Inbetriebnahme, zwei verschiedene Profibusgeräte Kaputt gegangen sind.



Sind die Geräte (Teilnehmer) wirklich kaputt? Oder kommt es zu der Vermutung weil du die Teilnehmer ausgetauscht hast und alles wieder funktioniert hat?

Meine Gedankenrichtung ist: Wenn du einen Signalpegel auf dem BUS hast, der schon an der Grenze zum Ausfall arbeitet, kann dies der Grund dafür sein. Vorrausgesetzt die ausgetauschten Teilnehmer funktionieren noch.
Denn Profibusteilnehmer haben ja als BUS-Eingang einen Differenzspannungseingang dieser muss nicht 100%-tig bei allen Teilnehmern gleich liegen. Deswegen könnte der Austausch der Baugruppe erfolg gebracht haben - jedoch die auf die falsche Fährte gebracht haben.


Gruß Dirk


----------



## alb (23 April 2012)

Hallo,
Danke für alle Antworten. und entschuldigung dass so lange keine Rückmeldung kam. Ich war letzte woche durch andere Arbeit vereinamt.
Diese Woche werde ich die Anlage mal nach euren Hinweisen Prüfen. Ich schreib nochmal wenns ergebnisse gibt


----------



## Heili (24 April 2012)

Servus,



Paule schrieb:


> Von mir an dieser Stelle ein ganz klares "Nein"
> 
> .



Da wäre ich vorsichtig. Wenn die Geräte garnicht defekt waren sondern nur eine Kommunikation an der Stelle an der sie montiert waren nicht mehr möglich war dann sage ich ein klares 'Ja'.

In den meisten Fällen ist nicht der Teilnehmer schuld der verschwindet sondern ist nur der Leidtragende.

Es gibt immer wieder in älteren Anlagen oder Restbeständen noch Stecker ohne Abtrennung des Abgangs bei eingelegtem Widerstand.

Mein Tipp, Busleitung weg von allem was Umrichtet, Schirmströme messe, Busphysik mit Profibus Messgerät messen.

Gruß
Heili


----------



## alb (26 April 2012)

hallo,
scheinbar war es die Erdung. Unser Elektriker hat die Anlage überarbeitet und diverse dinge "Nachgeerdet". War wohl vorher ziemlicher Pfusch. jetzt Scheint es zu funktionieren.


----------



## funkdoc (3 Mai 2012)

hallo 

liegen profibus und servokabel noch immer nebeneinander?
das sollte auf jeden fall wer ändern...

grüsse


----------



## DiGo1969 (4 Mai 2012)

funkdoc schrieb:


> hallo
> liegen profibus und servokabel noch immer nebeneinander?
> das sollte auf jeden fall wer ändern...
> grüsse



Hallo,
was gibt es für einen Grund dafür?

 Profibus arbeitet mit Differenzspannungseingängen. Solange die beiden Adern im BUS-Kabel immer gleich lang sind an den Klemmstellen hat eine außere Einstreuung von Spannungen kaum eine Auswirkung. Grundvoraussetzung ist, der BUS arbeitet nicht schon am unteren Limit.


Gruß Dirk


----------



## Heili (29 Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist in der Regel nicht die Störung auf der Leitung sondern im Teilnehmer.
Der Schirm wird bei den meisten Profibus Geräten nicht ordentlich über das Gehäuse zur Erdung geführt, (Plastikgehäuse) sondern verläuft auf der Leiterplatte mehr oder weniger nah am Profibus Chip vorbei.
Somit ist hier a) keine Schirmwirkung mehr vorhanden und b) die Sache mit der Differenzspannung hinfällig.
Je nach Höhe des Schirmstromes gibt auch mal die Leiterbahn nach.


Gruß
Heili


----------

